# Fall or winter garden



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

We live in north central louisiana, what kind of vegetables can we try to grow in raised bed garden and when should we start. We have very limited skills but are up for the challenge.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Check the Farmers Almanac for your area.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Collard Greens, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, spinach You know. All that yummy stuff .


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

If your quick you can probably get some fall tomatos in. Mine are in the ground already and I'm in a similar climate. You can also add most of the 'Chinese' vegetables to your fall list.


----------



## adml1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you all for all your advice. Fixing to put it to use.


----------



## CA357 (Jan 14, 2013)

Look into "Perennial" vegetables, then just plant what works in your area.
I just found out about them and it's fascinating.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I planted a little late but think it will be ok. Seeds are coming up in containers nicely now. May set back up the hydros. Since they grow about 3 times faster.

We planted, greens, tomatoes,peppers,squash,and melons in containers. We had tomatoes all last year in the leanto greenhouse. So now will try the warmer weather crops. Of course I hear the Almanac says its going to be a early cold winter.But only plated 4 of each of warn season plants.


----------

